
'Mona Lisa nude sketch' found in France - yawz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-41436057
======
tabtab
The top part of the nose, near the eyes, looks very different. It's much
narrower in the "regular" Mona, but wide in the sketch.

